
Data Compressor from Scratch [video] - zolotarev
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/data-compressor-from-scratch
======
acobster
I highly recommend Destroy All Software if you're looking for resources for
going from a beginner/intermediate level of coding ability to a more advanced
level. Much of the material is organized around MVC web development and
especially TDD, but there's a wide variety of transferable skills to be
gained.

------
zolotarev
This screencast is temporarily free through 2017-07-19.

~~~
jeremy_wiebe
Looks like the free lunch is over already. It's still the 19th where I am and
all I see is a "subscribe" overlay.

~~~
gary_bernhardt
Sorry, that's fixed now. I accidentally had it cutting off at midnight UTC. I
just pushed expiration out by another day (and it's now judged by Pacific
time, and the page says that explicitly for good measure).

~~~
agumonkey
Very nice of you to fix this; is this a regular thing you do (freeing one
video) ?

ps: as usual, your video (compression) was a joy to watch, you should be a
Khan Academy partner, or host a university or be a mars overlord. Something
like that

~~~
gary_bernhardt
The code to make screencasts free has been in for a while, but I rarely used
it with the computation series because most of them didn't make sense in
isolation. These new ones do make sense alone, so I'll probably do this more.

I don't work with distributors at all because they tend to (a) want some level
of control over content and/or the legal right to modify and reuse it, (b)
offer unfavorable royalty rates, and (c) have mixed quality levels between the
works they host. I like that DAS is a comparatively small body of work that
people know by name and trust to be good.

~~~
agumonkey
Thanks, I just wished more people got to enjoy your casts. It will happen
eventually :)

